# Freud router bit broke into 3 pieces.



## QuangFromCalgary (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, it happened to me before but not that expensive bit. I have never bought freud bit since then. I think they have problems with quality control.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I have a Freud 1/2" d router bit that warped. Yes, it is our of round. I used it once for less than 60 seconds.
Message to Freud: Good-Bye


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

solid carbide is very fragile. I broke one just by pushing it a little too hard. don't blame Freud - it's the nature of solid carbide bits.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Grizzly has a warning over their solid carbide bits that they are brittle, and I believe they don't guarantee them from breakage.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hi there Julian,

Welcome to the club !! a box of Kneenex is in the mail!!

*The short reply*:-
Go buy another one and get on with it!

*The longer reply*:- for what is worth,
Router bits regardless of their cost are considered consumable by the supplier and usually only have a warranty against defects only.
Misuse and wear and tear are not covered.

From my experience breakages usually occur from the bit being subject to a shock.
This can be in a forms.

*Chattering *
When Chattering occurs its usually all over quickly and too late for the bit epecially if its a small one, 3mm or there abouts,

*Impact shock.*

The bit may have also been dropped before use.
The bit may have hit a FO or knot within the timber. good night the fox!
Carbide is very fragile and does not like being flexed (philba)
Could even be metal fatigue

As you have not posted any of the gory details its hard to determine just exactly what has happened.

*Post Mortem* ( if you want to waste more time)
Find the three pieces and examine them, use a magnifying device if required it may reveal something, apart from the fact its broken.
However I can tell you to have a 3/8 bit break and break into three pieces something serious must have happened.
otherwise an echo….Go buy another one and get on with it!

To add insult to injury I dont think Freud are in business any more!


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

I had an issue with my freud router and customer service was very responsive. My suggestion is to call them on the phone. Email can be touchy and there's no guarantee that someone even gets the email (maybe a bug in a program somewhere!).


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Also Check out Unsrud bits (SP)


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I've broken several of my solid carbide bits. Carbide is extremely hard (so it stay sharp for a long time) but very brittle. Too deep a cut, too fast a feed speed or just wear and tear and the bit will break.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Onsrud router bits
spelling incorrect in previous post.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ditto what others have said about carbide bits being brittle and easy to break.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

the rule of depth of cut= bit diam does not hold true with carbide..stressing with too deep a cut or trying to cut too fast will break them most times..it is brittle stuff


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> solid carbide is very fragile. I broke one just by pushing it a little too hard. don t blame Freud - it s the nature of solid carbide bits.
> 
> - philba


AMEN. The nature of any solid carbide bit. Be gentle with them. I use the downcut spiral bits on laminates ALL the time. Works great with no tear out or chipping.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Freud took 4-5 working days to get reply to my emails.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Best way to break a router bit up s by taking to big of a cut or too heavy a cut. I have broken some and my fault.

My experience with Freud is pretty high quality stuff.

Take a high quality picture of fracture faces and post them. One can see if there was a defect present or was overload.


----------



## SapDruide (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey, I do agree with Redoak49, I also had a great experience with Freud, the quality is truly something they care about.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Freud quality issues aside, and there have been numerous complaints here over the past months, carbide spiral bits are indeed fragile. I've broken a couple just by leaning too heavy on them while cutting. My fault. I learned the hard way that a light touch seems to be the key.
Roger


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

This is not typical. My whiteside spirals cut literally hundred of mortises in woods ranging from poplar to purpleheart and no breakage. That said, my freud router bits (no spirals) have all been great.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

My main issue is the lack of response from Freud. And to clarify; I was taking light cuts, about 1/4" increments. So the bit was not overly stressed. The fact they did not respond is enough for me to stop buying their products.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Julian,
Sounds like your'e making the right call.
Roger


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

I would suggest you check for run out on your router chuck and also for bad bearings on your router as that could well be the problem .

Klaus


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

Remember after Greece exits the Euro….Italy is next to go…perhaps Spain or France.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice topic and learned a few things from others comments glad I stopped by to read.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> I had an issue with my freud router and customer service was very responsive. My suggestion is to call them on the phone. Email can be touchy and there s no guarantee that someone even gets the email (maybe a bug in a program somewhere!).
> 
> - AaronK


Totally agree, a phone call should work wonders. I miss the days when "Charles from Freud" could be found on the FWW forum for such a problem! He was a good guy, and great company representative.


----------

